# Northern Rally for August Bank Holiday at CamperUK



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I've just entered the preliminary details of a Northern Rally for the August Bank Holiday, Thursday 23 August 2012 to Tuesday 28 August.

It will be held on the Rally Field belonging to the increasingly popular dealership of CamperUK.

Details thus far can be found here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=355

Sign up now to avoid disappointment.

_*Don't dally; join our Rally!*_


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wish we could attend but we will away on our trip to Peenmunde / berlin/ Austwitz / colditz, would be interested early in the year.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sorry! I'm trying to fill the slot created by the absence of the Hatton rally. Enjoy your short trip!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to *scottie*, *cronkle *and *leltel *for showing an interest in the Northern August Bank Holiday Rally:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1151602.html#1151602

*Please don't dally; join our rally!*


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we are already busy that week.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to scottie, cronkle, leltel and *Motorhomer2* for showing an interest in the Northern August Bank Holiday Rally:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp- 1151602.html#1151602

Please don't dally; join our rally!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Three months to the August Bank Holiday. Plans need making for that long wekekend. I've done my bit by organising this rally at the increasingly famous CamperUK Rally field, between Lincoln and Newark.

All the details are in the original post.

Come and join us. The more the merrier. 8) :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Norm
Looking forward to the rally,something up north always welcome.
can we see some more members on the list,good price good venue,and good company,what more can you ask.

George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bump. well the sun is out.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know yet if we will manage it - we are in the middle of trying to buy a house in north yorkshire and hope to move down end of July if all goes well. If we do we will add our names to the list

Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the news Chris. Good luck with the move. North Yorkshire is another beautiful area in which to live. Keep the rally in mind. I look forward to meeting you.

Cheers! :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers

Can't believe it,only 9 booked for this rally.Now I know its early but,

This is your chance to support the need for "Northern Rallies"

lets have some member please.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

are there any hook ups? not very self sufficient in terms of electrical power.

Thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sorry commuter. We're in the rally field so no EHU. But the sun will be shining so little power will be taken from the batteries and a solar panel will soon top those up. Come and join us anyway.

:wink: 



Well done to RVNUT for adding his name to the list. Looking forward to meeting you. :wink: 8)


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

UncleNorm said:


> Sorry commuter. We're in the rally field so no EHU. But the sun will be shining so little power will be taken from the batteries and a solar panel will soon top those up. Come and join us anyway.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Well done to RVNUT for adding his name to the list. Looking forward to meeting you. :wink: 8)


errrrr we have no solar panels so sun won't help. Thanks for reply


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All 

Only 9 booked so far for this rally. 

This is your chance to support "Northern Rallies" there was plenty complaints that most rallies were down south.

lets have some member please. 

George


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Sorry guys would be there but we will be travelling to the MHF meet in France.
Steve


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

The numbers for this rally is Very Disappointing,there has been many grumbles that there are no rallies up in the North,but when one is planed there is no response,

Are there any more members interested in this rally and can the members that have put their names on the list please let me know if you are definitely going,
if any one has ideas that might boost numbers please let us know.
Thanks for now.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*URGENT RESPONSE REQUIRED*

Hi Again
Can the members listed please let us know if you definitely intend to attend this rally,and if any more members are planning going,we need more interest in this rally to proceed with it.

1	leltel	Lesley	
2	motorhomer2	
3	ICDSUN2	
4	domannhal
5 Colin Walshaw	
6 impala666
7	Sonesta

Thanks for now.

George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Final notice for this Rally*

Hi All

I am very disappointed in the uptake for this rally,I have tried to get members to confirm there intentions but with no replies and with very little new interest.
I will be suggesting to Uncle Norm that if the numbers do not increase by the weekend, to go ahead and cancel this rally.

I for one was looking forward to it.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining UncleNorm & scottie at their rally at Swinethorpe if you don't use it you will loose it. I'm sure Norm and George will have lots going on for you to enjoy there, and where can you go on a bank holiday weekend for £8 per night.

Just incase you havent found it on here here is the listing

CamperUK Rally

Jacquie


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We haven't solved the problem of charging a powerchair without a hookup. Don't really want to go down the generator road - too noisy. So we do need a hook up - hubby's mobility is very poor at the moment. We have to stick to campsites.
ps who said it was in the north? We are well south of the border and it's still 170 miles south of us!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We booked this weekend away over a year ago otherwise we would have been interested.
I would have thought that this rally would have been more popular.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

blondel said:


> We haven't solved the problem of charging a powerchair without a hookup. Don't really want to go down the generator road - too noisy. So we do need a hook up - hubby's mobility is very poor at the moment. We have to stick to campsites.
> ps who said it was in the north? We are well south of the border and it's still 170 miles south of us!


Don't know how much power your chair draws on charge, but have you considered a second battery, solar panel and invertor?

(Apologies for going off topic)


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*On or off ???*

Having been away a lot there seems to be confusion. Has this rally been cancelled as it is no longer listed


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Yes, it has been cancelled.  I posted to that effect on Friday, 27 July in a separate thread. I've also sent you a PM. 

I apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Swinethorpe/Lincoln Rally 23 August*

*<<It simply is not a viable proposition to organise a rally which generates so little interest from our members>> Uncle Norm*

I appreciate that there is a lot of work to organise a rally, and am very disappointed that the Swinethorpe/Lincoln had to be cancelled through lack of support. 
How many members does it need to make a rally viable ?

We had booked it serval months ago as it was a cheap few days over the August Bank holiday. We had planned to cycle along the Water Rail Way between Lincoln and Boston.

Not hearing about the cancellation until last week it has been difficult to make alternative plans. Happily now we have booked 3 other CLS and all we need now is some good weather.

Looking at the Rally list it seems they are all associated with Shows or large events. We much prefer smaller rally groups with up to 20 vans , such as the one at Flamborough Head or at Warren Farm.

What do other members want as Rallys ?

Brian


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Swinethorpe/Lincoln Rally 23 August*



impala666 said:


> *<<It simply is not a viable proposition to organise a rally which generates so little interest from our members>> Uncle Norm*
> 
> I appreciate that there is a lot of work to organise a rally, and am very disappointed that the Swinethorpe/Lincoln had to be cancelled through lack of support.
> How many members does it need to make a rally viable ?
> ...


Hi Brian
if you get an answer to that question that the majority agrees with then we can look at it again,
the rally at Pickering is a small show and the Newark rally as far as MHF members go is,no I wont say 2 Northern rallies less than 6 members booked,not a lot of incentive there to book much more up this neck of the woods,very sad but just my thoughts.
scottie. (George)


----------

